# Детский раздел > Творческая математика >  Задачка для логиков!

## Mazaykina

*Загадка Эйнштейна* — известная логическая задача, авторство которой  приписывается Альберту Эйнштейну. По легенде эта головоломка  была создана Альбертом Эйнштейном в годы его детства. Также бытует  мнение, что она использовалась Эйнштейном для проверки кандидатов в  ассистенты на способность к логическому мышлению.
В своей самой сложной редакции задача предполагает решение в уме, без  использования каких-либо записей или средств сохранения информации.
Я ее решала 40 минут и с листочком. А каков ваш результат?

*На одной улице подряд стоят пять домов, каждый — своего цвета. В  каждом живёт человек, все пять — разных национальностей. Каждый человек  предпочитает уникальную марку сигарет, напиток и домашнее животное.  Кроме того:*

*Норвежец* живёт в *первом* доме.*Англичанин* живёт в *красном* доме.*Зелёный* дом находится слева от *белого*, рядом с ним.*Датчанин* пьёт *чай*.Тот, кто курит *Marlboro*, живёт рядом с тем, кто выращивает *кошек*.Тот, кто живёт в *жёлтом* доме, курит *Dunhill*.*Немец* курит *Rothmans*.Тот, кто живёт *в центре*, пьёт *молоко*.*Сосед* того, кто курит *Marlboro*, пьёт *воду*.Тот, кто курит *Pall Mall*, выращивает *птиц*.*Швед* выращивает *собак*.*Норвежец* живёт *рядом* с *синим* домом.Тот, кто выращивает *лошадей*, живёт в *синем* доме.Тот, кто курит *Winfield*, пьет *пиво*.В *зелёном* доме пьют *кофе*.
*Вопрос:*

Кто разводит *рыбок*?

----------

Aisse (22.03.2019)

----------


## Neffy

> Задачка для логиков!


Вот *здесь* есть удобная таблица для решения этой задачи.  :Smile3: 





> А каков ваш результат?


Мой - час 10 минут с перерывом на чай! Мудрёно... Сразу сложновато!  :Yes4: 


*Задача.*

*Крестьянину нужно перевезти через реку волка, козу и капусту. Лодка небольшая: в ней может поместиться крестьянин, а с ним или только коза, или только волк, или только капуста. Но если оставить волка с козой, то волк сьест козу, а если оставить козу с капустой, то коза сьест капусту. Как перевез свой груз крестьянин?*

*Ответ.*


*Задача.*

*В бар вошел человек и попросил у бармена стакан воды. Они никогда раньше не встречались. Бармен достал из-под стойки ружье и направил его на человека. Тот сказал "спасибо" и ушел. Что произошло?*

*Ответ.*

----------


## Азизка

У меня 15 минут. Но я сразу разрезала 25 квадратиков написала  на них все и перемещала их. Больше резала :Grin:

----------


## Natalashka

> Вот здесь есть удобная таблица для решения этой задачи


20 минут с помощью этой таблички

----------


## Igristaya

> Вот здесь есть удобная таблица для решения этой задачи.


25 мин с двумя попытками.




> Крестьянину нужно перевезти через реку волка, козу и капусту. Лодка небольшая: в ней может поместиться крестьянин, а с ним или только коза, или только волк, или только капуста. Но если оставить волка с козой, то волк сьест козу, а если оставить козу с капустой, то коза сьест капусту. Как перевез свой груз крестьянин?


едет на тот берег берет с собой козу, оставляет, переезжает к волку и капусте берет с собой волка, оставляет, берет козу привозит ее обратно, оставляет, берет капусту перевозит оставляет, возвращается за козой. помню еще из детства))
а про ружье ответ?

_вот задачки_
На столе лежат линейка, карандаш, циркуль и резинка. На листе бумаги нужно начертить окружность. С чего начать?  :Grin: 

В комнате горело 50 свечей, 20 из них задули. Сколько останется?


У трех трактористов есть брат Сергей, а у Сергея братьев нет. Может ли такое быть?

----------


## Шевячок

> 25 мин с двумя попытками.
> 
> 
> едет на тот берег берет с собой козу, оставляет, переезжает к волку и капусте берет с собой волка, оставляет, берет козу привозит ее обратно, оставляет, берет капусту перевозит оставляет, возвращается за козой. помню еще из детства))
> а про ружье ответ?
> 
> 
> 
> У трех трактористов есть брат Сергей, а у Сергея братьев нет. Может ли такое быть?


трактористы - женщины?

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

В комнате горело 50 свечей, 20 из них задули. Сколько останется?

Горящих 30, а всего - как было, так и останется 50 )

----------


## лингва

> *Загадка Эйнштейна* — известная логическая задача, авторство которой  приписывается Альберту Эйнштейну. По легенде эта головоломка  была создана Альбертом Эйнштейном в годы его детства. Также бытует  мнение, что она использовалась Эйнштейном для проверки кандидатов в  ассистенты на способность к логическому мышлению.
> В своей самой сложной редакции задача предполагает решение в уме, без  использования каких-либо записей или средств сохранения информации.
> Я ее решала 40 минут и с листочком. А каков ваш результат?
> [/LIST]


Спасибо за разминку мозгов! Похвалюсь - решила за 30 мин - но неправильно. За 40 - правильно.

лингва.

----------


## overload

> На столе лежат линейка, карандаш, циркуль и резинка. На листе бумаги нужно начертить окружность. С чего начать?


Бумагу купить.

----------


## maru-sja

Загадку Эйнштейна решила за 15 минут--1.-выписала данные на листок :067: .2.-отправила детя с папой и бабушкой на прогулку :010:  .3.--в долгожданной тишине "смаковала" задачку. :053:  :064:  :042:  :069:

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Классная встряска для мозга! Мы с младшим сынулькой решаем по школьной программе (конечно попроще), иногда так замкнет, что перед ребенком стыдно. А пока никто не видит, можно "проверить" свои способности и подольше.....

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Цікаві задачі  https://yadi.sk/i/r3deOxAwZSS7C

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

> Кто разводит рыбок?


Классная задачка! Я прямо испытала удовольствие от нее!

----------


## Лара Петрова

> В комнате горело 50 свечей, 20 из них задули. Сколько останется?
> 
> Горящих 30, а всего - как было, так и останется 50 )


Нет,  останется - 20 свечей, остальные - сгорят.

----------


## Лара Петрова

> _вот задачки_
> На столе лежат линейка, карандаш, циркуль и резинка. На листе бумаги нужно начертить окружность. С чего начать? 
> 
> В комнате горело 50 свечей, 20 из них задули. Сколько останется?
> 
> 
> У трех трактористов есть брат Сергей, а у Сергея братьев нет. Может ли такое быть?



1 задачка - купить (взять) лист бумаги

2. задачка. останется 20 свечей - остальные сгорят

3. задачка. Такое может быть. если трактористы - -СЁСТРЫ СЕРГЕЯ.

----------


## Полякова Светдана

Кольцо вокруг Земли.
 Образно представьте себе нашу планету, плотно стянутую кольцом по всему ее экватору. После увеличения длины окружности кольца на 10 метров, между кольцом и поверхностью земли образовался зазор определенной величины. Как Вы считаете, сможет ли человек пройти, или хотя бы протиснуться в этот зазор? 
Известно, что экватор имеет длину приблизительно равную 40 000 километров.

----------


## zub-m

Муж сказал, что даже блоха не пролезет.

----------


## Димитрий

> Кольцо вокруг Земли.
> Образно представьте себе нашу планету, плотно стянутую кольцом по всему ее экватору. После увеличения длины окружности кольца на 10 метров, между кольцом и поверхностью земли образовался зазор определенной величины. Как Вы считаете, сможет ли человек пройти, или хотя бы протиснуться в этот зазор?
> Известно, что экватор имеет длину приблизительно равную 40 000 километров.


Разве, если что человек будет лилипутом, или скоморошком.  :Meeting:

----------


## Смоляниова2

> льцо вокруг Земли.
> Образно представьте себе нашу планету, плотно стянутую кольцом по всему ее экватору. После увеличения длины окружности кольца на 10 метров, между кольцом и поверхностью земли образовался зазор определенной величины. Как Вы считаете, сможет ли человек пройти, или хотя бы протиснуться в этот зазор? 
> Известно, что экватор имеет длину приблизительно равную 40 000 километров.


Можно и не нагибаясь пройти)

----------


## klyvik

С трудом

----------


## Aisse

Это круто! Не попадалась ещё такая задачка) пыхтела 45 мин, с ручкой и листиком. Первые минуты честно пыталась в уме....не не Эйнштейн я

----------


## Ssveta

> Кольцо вокруг Земли.
>  Образно представьте себе нашу планету, плотно стянутую кольцом по всему ее экватору. После увеличения длины окружности кольца на 10 метров, между кольцом и поверхностью земли образовался зазор определенной величины. Как Вы считаете, сможет ли человек пройти, или хотя бы протиснуться в этот зазор? 
> Известно, что экватор имеет длину приблизительно равную 40 000 километров.


Ой, а где же ответ?

----------

